# free wood



## taterdavid (Sep 20, 2008)

scored this pile of free wood this week.its mostly oak with alittle cherry mixed in.


----------



## smok'n steve (Sep 20, 2008)

Way to go---*Cherry *and Oak!  Awesome


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 21, 2008)

Free is always great!  Specially when ya can use it ta smoke with!


----------



## dirtman775 (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice very nice


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 21, 2008)

My brother just scored me an endless supply of apple wood every year when the apple orchards do their pruning every winter.  I also have almond branches i can easily get when i need. I'm still needing to go way North to get my alder though.


----------



## davidmcg (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey Tater that looks great.  Hope you got some wedges and a mauler some of those logs are little hefty.  Should be great next year after its all dried out.  Cherry is my favorite smoking wood.


----------



## taterdavid (Sep 21, 2008)

if ya notice the woods in the background we got a endless supply of wood, but i love to get free wood so i don't have to cut any of ours.


i went for a walk yesterday and we have a bunch of maple,cherry and one buety of a pig hickory down


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 22, 2008)

Better get after that hickory....don't leave it lay in the timber too long....it'll go soft in just a couple of years!!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## taterdavid (Sep 22, 2008)

Don't worry i'm all over it, just fell with the storms that came thru from the hurricane, there is wood to be had evrywhere right now.


----------

